# Samsung JS8500 and an AVR That Works Correctly?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone with a Samsung JS8500 (or a similar Samsung 4K TV) have an AVR that works correctly when connected to the Samsung TV? I've tried 3 Sony AVRs and 1 Denon and had similar problems with all of them. I can't get a Sony AVR to work correctly unless I set the HDMI control to "Off". The ages of 2 of my Sony AVRs don't seem to be the problem, a brand new 1070 had the same issue. 

So, that's two 4K AVRs that haven't worked correctly and 2 older Sony AVRs that all seem to have the same problems. I'm hoping to get some help, I'm not gonna buy another AVR until I know what's going on.

The reason I think the Samsung TV is at fault is the fact that my two older AVRs work correctly with my Panasonic plasma TVs. I never had to shut off the HDMI control until I got the Samsung TV. Never had a problem, didn't expect this to happen.

Any help or guidance would be most appreciated. 

Rich


----------

